# Η ακροδεξιά, το Indymedia και η λογοκρισία



## Ambrose (Jul 27, 2009)

Από τον τελευταίο Ιό της Κυριακής:

http://www.enet.gr/?i=issue.el.home&date=26/07/2009&s=ios-kyriakhs


----------



## crystal (Jul 27, 2009)

> υποκρινόμενος έναν άσχετο θαυμαστή που «ήθελε να προτείνει κάποιες ιδέες», ο επικεφαλής της δίωξης ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. Μάνος Σφακιανάκης επιχείρησε να έρθει σε επαφή με τα μέλη της συντακτικής ομάδας. Δυστυχώς, ο (όχι και τόσο έμπειρος, τότε) αστυνομικός ξέχασε να «σβήσει» τα «ίχνη» της πραγματικής ταυτότητάς του απ' τα ψευδώνυμα e-mail που έστειλε, οπότε τον πήραν είδηση κι έφαγε το αναμενόμενο διαδικτυακό «ξεφώνημα».




................


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 31, 2010)

crystal said:


> ................


Έχεις δίκιο, αν μη τι άλλο, ο συντάκτης του ιού έχει φαντασία. Αυτό πρέπει να του το αναγνωρίσουμε. 
*
Όποιος έχει σχετική υπομονή, ας ρίξει μια ματιά, αξίζει και η συνέντευξη και -κυρίως- η συζήτηση: 
**Συνέντευξη του Αντιπρύτανη του ΕΜΠ σχετικά με την υπόθεση του Indymedia 
*


----------

